# Yoga teacher required



## LuciaYogaReiki2017 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi everyone, my name is Lucia and I live in Melbourne, Australia.

I've only started doing yoga at home a couple of months ago and I am loving it. I am also a Reiki Healer.

The reason why I am doing it at home, is because I am a mum of 2 and a half kids (the half kid is my husband) and I am a full time shift worker and the hours are not very flexible at work. Also there are no many options of yoga around the area I live that will fit with my working hours so by doing it at home, I find it easy to adjust it around my work and kids life.

By doing yoga I can see the benefits on it and also how inaccessible this could be around my area for other mums like me, so I am thinking in creating a Yoga group that will benefit my community and others people life, but of course for that I need a yoga teacher willing to commit a couple of hours per week, probably during night time. The area I am looking at is Gladstone Park in Melbourne, Victoria. Do you know anyone that could be interested and would you know how much a yoga teacher charges per hour?

Thank you kindly, Lucia


----------

